# Ghost Shrimp



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

I was thinking about getting around 10-15 ghost shrimp but idont really know anything about them. any info at all would help alot. thank you/


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

They are easy to care for and will eat just about any fish food your likely to feed your tank. They will also eat a little algae/detritus, but dont expect them to come anywhere near cleaning the tank for you. A lot of fish will eat them, like the silver dollars you have and maybe even those sailfin mollys(i think those get pretty big?). One problem ive had with them is I always seem to get an initial die off for some reason or another and then the rest will live pretty happily.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

I once asked a LFS about some ghost shrimp they had in their tank and what i needed to keep them. He told me they were mainly for feeding other fish and not for keeping. Is this true?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea. the silvers eat everything. the mollies get 2 b about 3 inches


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Alin10123 said:


> I once asked a LFS about some ghost shrimp they had in their tank and what i needed to keep them. He told me they were mainly for feeding other fish and not for keeping. Is this true?


They sell them as feeders yeah, but who said anything about not being allowed to keep them? I've got loads in a tetra display tank.
Maybe he wants you to keep the more expensive shrimp they have.lol


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Where I live they only cost 30 cents, so I pick up a few every time I'm at the pet store. Even if my fish eat a few of them, good for them, at least I got to enjoy watching the ghost shrimp before he was someones lunch, and there are some shrimp that never get caught and seem to live forever.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

hey jimbo, they are real easy to breed too. Just stick a pregnant female in a 5 gallon (or something, could be smaller) along with a ton of java moss. In a few months you will have over a hundred little ghost shrimp. Then you, too, could sell them for 30 cents a piece. You could try 25 cents and try to start a price war! bwahaha!


----------

